# Archie - 2 year old Yorkie x Jack Russell



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Archie is a 2 year old Yorkshire Terrier x Jack Russell looking for a home.
Archie did not have a great start in life after being bred as a designer puppy and being bought by a very spiteful owner.
No amount of money can buy kindness, so Archie spent the first few years of his life having very harsh training.
This resulted in him snapping out and finding himself in danger of being put to sleep because of human error (again!)
Archie is very good around other dogs and has far more confidence with canines than he does humans. He is playful and happy around dogs and even allows them to take treats away from him...not something we encourage but all part of the assessment.
Archie is a tad too excitable around cats to live with them.
He has a fantastic recall, which is improved with treats being on offer and meets and greets other dogs and strangers when out for his walks with no issues. He does not want to snap, but only does so when he feels there is no other option.
The main problem with Archie is when he feels (in his doggie way) that he is under pressure from people. Things such as being led by the collar can make him snap out, although he is happy to be scooped up for a cuddle.
He needs an owner who will not pressure him or push him into a corner where he feels he has to defend himself.
He loves his cuddles and once he has a good bond with you then he loves to wash your face and relax in the evening on the sofa with his mum and/or dad.
Archie is clean in the home and can be left for short periods of time without stressing out.
Archie cannot be homed with children and needs an adult only environment and someone who is experienced with reading and understanding dogs and who has patience by the bucket load!
He is no good for a first time dog owner.

He will need an enclosed garden with fence height the minimum of 5 foot high with no escape holes.

Archie has been castrated, fully vaccinated and microchipped, plus wormed and flea treated. He will have a full groom before he leaves us. this will need to be done regularly at 8 to 10 week intervals.

Archie is currently in Old Coulsdon, Surrey but is being boarded for Laura 'La' Humphries whilst we try and find him a home.

Email enquiries should be made to -

[email protected]

He can be homed to any part of the country provided that the owner is able to collect. A homecheck will be carried out and a minimum adoption fee of £150 applies to go towards his vet treatment. Full back up for life for him is provided.

If you feel that Archie could fit into your life, then please get in touch.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now rehomed


----------

